# The Missing Link



## cprcheetah

I know there was recently talk about The Missing Link or Nupro, I don't think I've shared Zoey's 'success' pictures with The Missing Link here:

Before the Missing Link 









Zoey just a few months after using The Missing Link:









Here is her testimonial (back in 2008 ) They sent me a free bag (which lasts Zoey over 6 months) for sending in a testimonial.
ZOEY - The Chihuahua : The Missing Link

My 3 year old Chihuahua has a lot of health problems, skin allergies, hydrocephalus, joint problems, color dilution alopecia, and chihuahua pattern baldness. I have had her on The Missing Link Canine Plus formula for two months now. She is doing great on it! She is actually growing hair on her neck, chest, and stomach where she's NEVER had hair! She is also not as itchy and isn't licking her front legs nearly as much with the allergies.


----------



## TLI

Oh wow!!! That is amazing! There is no mistaking the difference there!


----------



## woodard2009

Is the Missing Link the same thing as NUPRO? I just started Midgie on Nupro about 1 1/2 ago & I've noticed that her itching is a little less, but not sure if it's from the Nupro or the Allergy shot Regimen she's on or a combo of both?! I give about 2 pinches in her food once a day. Is this right?


----------



## 17428

I have had Dahlia on Nupro about 10 days and I can
already see a dif in her energy and attitude.
She loves it too!


----------



## woodard2009

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> I have had Dahlia on Nupro about 10 days and I can
> already see a dif in her energy and attitude.
> She loves it too!


How much do you feed Dahlia? Do you feed once a day? I'm not sure if I'm feeding enough & I'm a little scared to feed too much at the beginning. I think the directions said 1 teaspoon a day, but I just do 2 pinches.


----------



## 17428

I put 3-4 pinches over cooked eggs-chicken or beef daily at breakfast.
I squirt salmon oil on the food first so the Nupro sticks to it.
She licks her plate clean!


----------



## huskyluv

woodard2009 said:


> Is the Missing Link the same thing as NUPRO? I just started Midgie on Nupro about 1 1/2 ago & I've noticed that her itching is a little less, but not sure if it's from the Nupro or the Allergy shot Regimen she's on or a combo of both?! I give about 2 pinches in her food once a day. Is this right?


Missing Link and Nupro are very similar but not exactly the same. They are both very good supplements and both are excellent choices. I looked extensively into both and ultimately decided to use Nupro for my dogs because I liked the ingredients in Nupro better than Missing Link. 

There is a guide on the side of the container that tells you how much to give your dog based on weight. It also comes with a scoop that you use for dosing. I give both of my chi girls 1/2 teaspoon of Nupro daily mixed with their food.


----------



## Brodysmom

Heather - I'm thrilled you are getting such good results with Missing Link! Yay!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

I am going to order some fro Quigley. Maybe it will help his coat. They have a formula for protein sensitive dogs. I am going to order that one since he is on a low protein diet because of his kidney functions. His hair loss is adn hyperpigmentation is due to no or very low testosterone, in which he can not have due to his enlarged prostate issue. So it may not help his hair loss. But it certainly can not hurt him either. I keep hoping his body will start working correctly in regards to his dribbling. So far nothing has helped. He is on 2 meds now. We are still in the early stages of one of the drugs. I don't see any improvement though. UGH!


----------



## cprcheetah

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> I am going to order some fro Quigley. Maybe it will help his coat. They have a formula for protein sensitive dogs. I am going to order that one since he is on a low protein diet because of his kidney functions. His hair loss is adn hyperpigmentation is due to no or very low testosterone, in which he can not have due to his enlarged prostate issue. So it may not help his hair loss. But it certainly can not hurt him either. I keep hoping his body will start working correctly in regards to his dribbling. So far nothing has helped. He is on 2 meds now. We are still in the early stages of one of the drugs. I don't see any improvement though. UGH!


It took about 2 months for Zoey to grow coat in, one day I was like "Holy crap! She has hair!" I've thought about trying the Nupro supplement, it's just that She has done so well on The missing Link I don't want to mess with it, if you know what I mean?


----------



## foggy

Bumping this thread as I have a quick question. First off, that is seriously amazing the amount of hair on Zoey's neck compared to before. I would be thrilled if I could get some hair back on Roo, any little bit would help. My question is do you use the missing link regular or plus? It seems the plus has joint support and adds glucosamine. My concern is I already give a glucosamine supplement (Cosequin) so would the plus type with glucosamine be too much coupled with what I already give then? Am I better off ordering the original?


----------



## ExoticChis

those before and after pics show how good it is. Look at all her hair


----------



## Dragonfly

Wow those pics do show a big difference! :hello1:


----------



## glyndwr

Amazing results, hope they sell it over here, Would be grate if Glyn grew some hair, !!


----------



## Coekiemonster

Hi!

I bought the missing link here in the Netherland after seeing the big result of the pictures.
And I must say what great stuff!!!!
After using 1 month my LH chihuahua gets hair and it grows!!
She had a balt spot on the front..  now its gone almost!!
And here eyes don't look so weat anymore.
And here ... (dont now the word) poo is not soft anymore it is now furm and don't stinks anymore.

My other chihuahua had a little to much weight (hihi)
But she is now losing weight whit using this suplement.

Really you all must try!!! :hello1:


----------



## Tanna

I just started Paco on Missing Link a few days ago, he is totally bald from under his neck to his butt. I will let you know what happens, it would be incredible if he grew hair there. I can't wait.


----------

